# Pike Island Pool 4/29



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished from about 4 till dark. River running around 17 feet, 58 degrees, good current and color. Ended up with 12 smallies upto 18 inches, about 20 walleye upto 20 inches, and a kicker channel cat that we thought was a hog walleye. Saw one other boat on the water and he was catching, too! Joey G. if you're reading this shoot me a p.m.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Go Joe Go!!!

The channel cat would've only had to be about 14" to feel like a 12lb walleye. I called dad today from work and told him I had just been thinking about the smallmouth in the river. Well since I am on this side of the world, you and Jake go put a hurtin' on them for me.

Rob


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Get out here quick and let's spend a day harassing the fish!!!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I may be in this weekend. If so I will pull the man in a neck brace out of his house and put him in his boat to fish. I know he is ready to get out some.

Rob


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was wondering where around the Pike Island area were you fishing, Id like to get out there this weekend. Or just go try down at the dam area.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

what were you getting the smallie on?


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry Rob but I think Joe was using 14" channel cats to catch 20" Walleye 

BTW Rob how is the ol' man doin in the neck brace? is it the same type they put on dogs that resembles a funnel or cone? Wow think of the fun we can have with him...walk up behind him & kick him in the *** & he'd never know who did it BUT I better leave this alone.

Way to go Joe on a good day on the river!!!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Without giving out specific locations, I was fishing gravel flats below current breaks or within eddies and stream mouths. All fish came on 3 inch twisters white and chartreuse yellow produced best.

Gator - get up this way and let's go fishing!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Rodman thanks for posting again. I can't make it down to Pike Island much anymore so it's good to hear how the fishing is doing.
Keep the reports coming.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I know exactly where you were then!

Day was doing terrible yesterday. He got some sort of stomach bug and was loosing his lunch just before I called. Poor old man throwing up with a neck brace on. Sure bet he is ready to get over that.

Gator, I almost forgot, Shadow is in one of those neck braces(RCA Collar) right now. He cut his paw up pretty bad last week. I am going to have to take him home an get a picture of the two of them together. My father and one of his granddogs!

Rob


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

OK guys have all the fun you want for now! Hopefully I get the brace off tomorrow. I still have the weight lift limit on, but if Justcrazy is my river guide, I won't have to worry about that 
Don't know what I had but it was coming from both ends yesterday. Ribs are so sore today, feels like I got run over. Got a lite breakfast down today. Hope it stays.

Joe: Gator is afraid to come over here and fish. He his trained fish everywhere else he goes.
Time to go for a walk and loosen up some.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

C.Bub, glad to see you are feeling better today.
Joe we have been looking at coming over that for awhile to fish the river, but been waiting for Crappiebub to heal up a bit so he can go along....How about next weekend?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Gator,

I'm open Saturday and Sunday next weekend. Get on over hear!


----------

